# Fairfield County commisioner candidate sentenced for illegal deer meat sales



## fishwendel2 (Nov 19, 2007)

The Columbus Dispatch

LANCASTER, Ohio - The Democrat running for Fairfield County commissioner pleaded no contest this morning in Fairfield County Municipal Court to a misdemeanor charge of illegally selling deer meat.

Judge David A. Trimmer found George C. Hallarn guilty. He sentenced him to 20 days in jail, and suspended all of it. He also ordered a $100 fine, two years on non-supervised probation and 24 hours of community service.

Hallarn, a Greenfield Township trustee making his third run for county commissioner, has said he didn't know he had done anything wrong and was surprised to have been charged with a crime. He quietly told the judge this morning that he agreed with everything that he was charged with.

Hallarn, 62, of Carroll, and five others were charged with illegally selling deer meat, a fourth-degree misdemeanor, on Oct. 15.

How do you not know this illegal??


----------



## saugeyesam (Apr 20, 2004)

If I had a dollar for every time someone offered to buy deer meat from me I'd be a millionaire! I tell them it's Illegal to sell and end up just sharing or trading a roast or some burger for maybe some homemade jelly or something like that. They didn't specify how much this guy sold and who he was selling it to. If it were a restaurant or bar/pub wouldn't they be in trouble too? I wonder how some of these restaurants on these television shows get venison for their menu. Is it farm raised? Oh well the law is the law and ignorance doesn't constitute innocence. Being that he was a trustee and running for county commissioner how do you not know the laws?


----------



## Snakecharmer (Apr 9, 2008)

Was this the guy who sold meat that he had processed at a butcher shop and that the hunter didn't pick up the meat?


----------



## killingtime (Apr 29, 2009)

no it is a totally different person. the other guy sold summer sausage, jerky, and other items but not the meat directly.


----------



## M.Magis (Apr 5, 2004)

fishwendel2 said:


> How do you not know this illegal??


The article doesn't mention what he did, so no one here can really say. Honestly, I would guess that most people have no idea that selling meat and wild game parts is illegal. Just look at how many people sell mounts and antlers.



> no it is a totally different person. the other guy sold summer sausage, jerky, and other items but not the meat directly.


Selling sausage and jerky is selling meat. There's no two ways about it.


----------



## saugeyesam (Apr 20, 2004)

M.Magis said:


> The article doesn't mention what he did, so no one here can really say. Honestly, I would guess that most people have no idea that selling meat and wild game parts is illegal. Just look at how many people sell mounts and antlers.
> 
> 
> Selling sausage and jerky is selling meat. There's no two ways about it.


Yeah, to most people they probably wouldn't know that it's illegal. But I would hope to think that the majority of hunters and fisherman would know you aren't allowed to do it. My point was, one would think that being a county commissioner and trustee the man would know. But then again up here where i live our county treasurer is being investigated for missing money. So whether they know what's legal and what isn't it all comes down to personal character. Even though he sold wild game, I highly doubt it should be something this guy should be run out town on a rail for. Now had he taken the deer illegally I could see it being a bigger deal. According to the article he accepted all fines and punishment and didn't make a big deal of it. We live and hopefully learn right.


----------



## Mushijobah (May 4, 2004)

I have been going to him for years...was always a nice guy and would wait up late if we had to travel to drop a deer off. Good prices and now vaccum seals the meat. Makes me wonder why I always felt shorted on meat 

I'll probably still goto him if I shoot a nice buck and want it caped correctly...but my does will be butchered in the garage.


----------



## Jigging Jim (Apr 3, 2010)

fishwendel2 said:


> The Columbus Dispatch
> 
> LANCASTER, Ohio - The Democrat running for Fairfield County commissioner pleaded no contest this morning in Fairfield County Municipal Court to a misdemeanor charge of illegally selling deer meat.
> 
> ...


But if I did that, the Judge would have me hung from my "Acorns"!


----------



## jeffmo (Apr 7, 2004)

not sure about the specifics of it but from what i was told reinschelds(sp?) was trying to recoupe some of the money they were out from processing deer that people didn't pick up.IF that's the case then the way around that would be pre-paying for processing.then,if the meat isn't picked up it could go to a food pantry and there's no loss on their part.
i've dealy with reinschelds for over 20 years now and find it hard to believe that they were knowingly breaking the law but you never know when money is involved.....


----------



## killingtime (Apr 29, 2009)

ok m.magis i know its the same thing i was just answering the question snakecharmer asked and explained how the 2 peoples charges were different and that they were not the same people. i did not say anywhere in my post that it was different. there is no need to quote my post and try to make a point at my expense. i know now how people get pissed when someone picks there post apart. and i also know that selling wild game meat is illegal so i hope you didnt jump to any conclusions on that also.


----------



## M.Magis (Apr 5, 2004)

killingtime said:


> i know now how people get pissed when someone picks there post apart. and i also know that selling wild game meat is illegal so i hope you didnt jump to any conclusions on that also.


Good grief, no need to get worked up about it. I wasn't trying to "make a point at your expense". How you have that worded makes it sound like selling sausage is okay, or different than selling meat. I wanted to point out that is not different in any way.


----------



## Huntinbull (Apr 10, 2004)

My understanding is that it is not illegal to sell antlers and mounts, if the tag number or physical tag is still attached.


----------



## M.Magis (Apr 5, 2004)

I have the written laws somewhere at home, or at least I did. The metal tag really doesn't play a part in selling them, just possessing them. Selling antlers in Ohio isn't legal, at least not from wild deer.


----------



## fishwendel2 (Nov 19, 2007)

From the Dispatch....
Kenneth L. Rienschield, 54, and Kathleen Jo Rienschield, 47, were each charged on Oct. 15 with three felony counts of prohibited sale of wildlife.

Mr. Rienschield also was charged with one felony count of theft. He is accused of stealing deer meat that was supposed to be donated to food pantries through the Farmers and Hunters Feeding the Hungry program.

Ohio law forbids the buying and selling of wild animals or their parts.
The Rienschields are accused of illegally selling thousands of pounds of deer meat from July 6, 2007, to April 4, 2010.

Not sure if I would want to do business with someone like that. 



jeffmo said:


> not sure about the specifics of it but from what i was told reinschelds(sp?) was trying to recoupe some of the money they were out from processing deer that people didn't pick up.IF that's the case then the way around that would be pre-paying for processing.then,if the meat isn't picked up it could go to a food pantry and there's no loss on their part.
> i've dealy with reinschelds for over 20 years now and find it hard to believe that they were knowingly breaking the law but you never know when money is involved.....


----------



## jeffmo (Apr 7, 2004)

well,we dealt with them for years(probably 25)and there was never a problem.like i said,the word i got from a friend who lives down that way was that they were selling meat that they processed but wasn't picked up.
not saying it's right.



fishwendel2 said:


> From the Dispatch....
> Kenneth L. Rienschield, 54, and Kathleen Jo Rienschield, 47, were each charged on Oct. 15 with three felony counts of prohibited sale of wildlife.
> 
> Mr. Rienschield also was charged with one felony count of theft. He is accused of stealing deer meat that was supposed to be donated to food pantries through the Farmers and Hunters Feeding the Hungry program.
> ...


----------



## Shortdrift (Apr 5, 2004)

Darn hard to believe that six individuals would all be unaware that it was illegal.


----------



## PapawSmith (Feb 13, 2007)

Shortdrift said:


> Darn hard to believe that six individuals would all be unaware that it was illegal.


I'm with you, Ron. (I only call you that because I think that is your name). I would, however like to hear the full story on how the Meat Cutter and his crew was so dumb founded, according to the short report, regarding his guilt. How does an experienced butcher with such a good following mistakenly sell wild game? His side needs representation here IMO.


----------



## bobk (Apr 30, 2004)

I'll still take my deer to Breman. They have the best product around. Charge a deposit up front so they don't get burned from the jerks that don't pick up the meat that they orderd and all will be good.


----------



## fishwendel2 (Nov 19, 2007)

Makes sense to me...if you are happy and think they are treating you fairly then no need to go someplace else.


----------



## Ga. transplant (Oct 13, 2010)

I dont see a problem with it. if someone was paying to get there deer processed and didnt pick it up why would there be a difernce in someone else paying for the services of the processer?


----------



## rod bender bob (May 19, 2004)

He has no right to sell game or fish - it is illegal ! Do u really want people to be allowed to sell game and fish, we have enough problems with poachers now.


----------



## Ga. transplant (Oct 13, 2010)

rod bender bob said:


> He has no right to sell game or fish - it is illegal ! Do u really want people to be allowed to sell game and fish, we have enough problems with poachers now.


question.. were the people that dropped of the deer paying for it to be processed? were they paying for the deer meat or processing? the processer is selling his services, not going out and killing deer and selling it for money, unless I read wrong. if he is going out and poaching then yes I have a problem and he should be punished. but if he's selling it because he did a service for someone and that person couldnt afford it then I dont see what the big deal is.

I thought it was a guy who did processing and not just any old joe hunter. if he did processing for a job I see no problem but if he just did it being just a hunter I totally agree with you.


----------

